# Himouto! Umaru-chan



## rajin (Jan 8, 2014)

My sister Umaru (age 16) is reputed a beautiful girl. A perfect  sister with a kind heart, high scores and popularity, who everybody  admires... or at least that's what people believe, but once she walks in  her room, she becomes...

*Altenative name*: 干物妹！うまるちゃん, 干物妹（ひもうと）！うまるちゃん, Himouto! Umaru-tyan, Himouto! Umarutyan

Links removed


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 50 Raw*

*Chapter.9*


----------



## rajin (Mar 18, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 52 Raw*

*1*


----------



## Kirito (Mar 18, 2014)

yep, been reading this. cute little gem of a comedy.


----------



## rajin (Jun 23, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 63 Raw*

*And does anyone have an idea what this picture is to represent?*


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 64 Raw*

*Might want to get your eyes checked *


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 65 Raw*

*Silver Spoon chapter 104*


----------



## rajin (Jul 11, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 66 Raw*

*X-post*


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 68 Raw*

*422*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2014)

Links removed 

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 71 Raw
He countered/negated it here*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 27, 2014)

So what does she become in her room?


----------



## rajin (Oct 11, 2014)

*fanmade opening*
*fanmade opening*
*fanmade opening*


----------



## rajin (Dec 19, 2014)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 88 Raw*

*Hanataro Desu*


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 90 Raw*

*Chapter 77*


----------



## rajin (Mar 6, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 97 Raw*

*Chapter 161

Chapter 161
**Chapter 161
**Chapter 161
**Chapter 161

*


----------



## rajin (Apr 17, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 102 Raw*

*Chapter 43*
*Himouto! Umaru-chan 103 Raw*

*Chapter 43*


----------



## rajin (Apr 24, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 104 Raw*

*Chapter 42*


----------



## rajin (May 7, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 105 Raw*

*happens*


----------



## rajin (May 15, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 106 Raw*

*Chapter in case you missed it*


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 107 Raw*

*Also*


----------



## rajin (Jun 12, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 110 Raw*

*Chapter 53!*


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 113 Raw*

*New Chapter is out

New Chapter is out
*


----------



## rajin (Jul 9, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 113.5 Spinoff Raw*

*New chapter.

**Himouto! Umaru-chan 114 Raw*
*New chapter.*


----------



## rajin (Jul 17, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 115 + SPINOFF RAW

* *Chapter 178

* *Chapter 178*


----------



## rajin (Aug 14, 2015)

*see here.
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2015)

*223*


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 29, 2015)

Does anyone read the manga and watch the anime?

I just want to know if it's a 1:1 adaptation or something or if the anime is completely out of order/non-canon.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2015)

I read and watch both. The manga and anime are pretty much the same thing, the anime does add a few small things here and there but it's barely noticeable. Also the anime is like 4 manga chapters each episode.

All in all is a very faithful adaptation.


----------



## rajin (Sep 16, 2015)

*Plunderer*


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 127 Raw*

*Chapter 55.5 (Omake)*


----------



## rajin (Oct 23, 2015)

*Chapter 191
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2015)

*

*


----------



## rajin (Nov 20, 2015)

*Himouto! Umaru-chan 131 RAW*

*65 is out

65 is out
*


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chapter 238*


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2015)

*almighty ywach*


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2016)

*Lille still came back like right after...
*


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2016)

*Chapter 47*


----------



## rajin (Jan 22, 2016)

*ywach actually wondering why the fuck the soul kings hand would protect the main body from himself?*


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2016)

*Chapter 115*


----------



## rajin (Mar 12, 2016)

*Shibari Benihime*


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2016)

*Chapter 74*


----------



## rajin (Apr 14, 2016)

*Chapter 120*


----------



## rajin (Apr 21, 2016)

*Chapter 121*


----------



## rajin (May 13, 2016)

Yamamoto vs Royd

Yamamoto vs Royd


----------



## rajin (May 19, 2016)

[source]


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2016)

Chapter 219 (fast scan!)


----------



## rajin (Jun 12, 2016)

this


----------



## rajin (Jun 24, 2016)

Chapter 97


----------



## rajin (Jul 3, 2016)

Chapter 243


----------



## rajin (Jul 7, 2016)

Chapter 133


----------



## rajin (Jul 14, 2016)

Chapter 134


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 25, 2016)

Been eons since i've last read a chapter, is this dropped or what?


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2016)

Chapter 136


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2016)

Chapter 22 is out!


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2016)

Chapter 75

Chapter 75


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2016)

Chapter 2 is out.


----------



## rajin (Sep 22, 2016)

Chapter 28


----------



## rajin (Sep 29, 2016)

LINK


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapter 7!


----------



## rajin (Dec 1, 2016)

Chapter 150


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2016)

*New chapter!

New chapter!*


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2016)

Chapter 152


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

this Omake

this Omake


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## rajin (Feb 3, 2017)

CAT Scans

CAT Scans


----------



## rajin (Feb 16, 2017)

Chapter 158


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2017)

Chapter 114


----------

